# LOOKING FOR Used - Planer/Jointer, Saw Stop, BandSaw, DC, Festool



## Tritonsden (May 1, 2020)

I am putting together my weekend warrior DIY shop and am LOOKING FOR The following Preowned but in good condition equipment -

Hammer A3-41, A3-31 or Jet JJH Combo Machine with Spiral Cutting Head

Saw Stop professional 3HP

Laguna BX Bandsaw

Laguna or Jet DC

Drill Press

Festool Domino

I am in Allentown, Pennsylvania. Will drive a good reasonable distance for the right machine. Thank you for any feedback or consideration.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to LumberJocks!

Suggest you include searches on Craigslist, Facebook Market Place, and auction sites for local sales.
If you are willing to drive further than Craigslist normally searches, try using 
www.searchtempest.com
It will allow searching all of CL ads a specified distance from you. There are a couple of other CL search engine sites too. 

IME - Used Sawstop and combo planner/jointer tools are not as commonly seen on used equipment sites as some older tools, and decent priced tools sell in few minutes or hours. Suggest you will want to set some search alerts in CL to ensure you don't miss any that come up for sale, before they disappear.

Best Luck!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I hope you have a lot of time to look and wait. Those tools when they do come up will likely be listed a a price very close to what they were new and if not will go fast. You may want to get what you can and replace later or go all in and rip that band-aid off quickly buying new.


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

Premium machines will go for premium used prices. As Controlfreak says, when they show up they will be listed close to retail. As much as it may pain you not to get deals on good gear, buying new will get you the full warranty, which on those machines would be worth it in case something goes wrong.

One last thing: several of those items are not your average weekend warrior DIY gear but prosumer or professional-grade gear. The concern is that pro gear will be treated like pro gear, lots of use in a short time in all kinds of conditions. So make sure that if you jump quickly on a CL post, go into it with eyes open. The Captain has also posted some blogs on CL hunting, I recommend reading them and getting a feel for how the CL market works-or doesn't work, in some cases. 

You may find some decent bargains at tool or business auctions. Those will most likely be from pro shops closing or shops upgrading equipment. The benefit is that you can inspect the tools beforehand. Tools with high duty cycles may be concealing problems such as worn bearings, cracked fittings, or clogged electrics. The drawback to these auctions is that other people may outbid you for the truly cherry equipment.

Good luck and good hunting!


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

a fine list - good luck with it

Welcome. How long ya been working the wood?


----------



## Tritonsden (May 1, 2020)

I so greatly appreciate everyone's candidness and helpful feedback. I am a business owner with a 2 year old and a 4 year old that could use about 100 hours in a day to get caught up in life… my father passed away last year at age 63 after a 5 year cancer battle. He was my best friend. I cut down 5 large black walnut trees from his backyard (the backyard I grew up in) and had them milled in 8/4 stock, air dried and kiln dried and I am determined to build some table tops out of them along with some other furniture pieces out of some reclaimed oak and chestnut beams that I have day dreamed about. I have always felt it better to go with higher quality tools. I've done a descent amount of carpentry but this is really my first stab at true wood working. I have most of the hand power tools that I need and a couple Festool sanders but it's time to make the investment if I am going to actually get it done. I ordered a Saw Stop Professional 36" 3HP and although I'm not a big fan of the Planer/Jointer combo machines I feel this is probably my best option for both space and the larger Jointer. The reason I was looking used is because the Hammer machines are 4 months out from what they are telling me and the Jet JJH 12 just doesnt seem nearly as nice and the price difference is not that significant. I feel the Table Saw, Jointer and Planer and perhaps a Domino tool are the most important purchases for me up front. Thanks again everyone and thanks for welcoming me to this great site!


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice list, but seriously, you expect to find a list of current top-notch tools used? One of them maybe. Two if you search for a year. I think I have seen one PCS used for sale. Heck, I couldn't even find what I wanted in a drill press, settling for an old Delta, though I probably should have bought a new Palmgren. ( Nova was just too much) I almost went for the Laguna BX-220, but am very happy with the Harvey C-14 I just got.

I will say, buying the good tools as you have listed is the smartest and cheapest long term as you buy it once.

Seems you have not specified what drill press. Not many are set up for woodworking. Many don't go slow enough or have the long quill travel we like. Nova is the tops, Jet was a contender but in two stores, the depth lock did not work. On paper, the Delta looks great, but complaints on quality nixed it for me. Palmgren is traditional, but does have the long stroke.

It seems like a lot of top notch machines are sold out and several months out. I do not know how the build cycles work, but there does seem to be something in common with the cycle. Might be how the ramp-up is every time the Chinese shuffle who builds what this year.

Look into aftermarket canister dust collector filters. I did find a used bag type Jet dust collector and fitted a 5 micron canister for about half the price of new. I don't run a cyclone in front, but I may make that investment in the future.

You did not mention an ambient air filter system. Mine is DIY, but quite important.

Best of luck, just don't plow in to that Walnut as your first project. Eat up some poplar and pine first, move up to cheap oak. Then the good wood.

Dominio looks slick, but a lot of bucks for a hobbiest. Lots of other ways to do floating tenons. Biscuits looked slick and had huge following, but now I don't use it, moving back to traditional joinery. Domino is a big step up, but unless speed is important, there are other ways. Like a drill press and a chisel, router jig, and so on.


----------



## Jerroni (Jun 1, 2018)

Good list. I'd focus on an older (heavy/industrial ww ) bandsaw. The Laguna is very nice, but there are many other options. Here's a posting as an example:

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/d/west-chester-powermatic-bandsaw/7099444479.html

There are some slick joinery systems beyond domino. Domino is a good system, and meant to be portable. However, you can get much more with a pantorouter, matchmaker (woodworker's supply), woodrat, or router boss. Learning good router skills will be very useful to you, and having the router fixed will help you manage the fine movements. I like woodrat or router boss, but the matchmaker is also very nice. The shaper origin is also cool - if you want a handheld cnc. They are coming out with a new joinery table.

I like the jet JJP-12 combo planer/jointer. I don't have spiral cutter heads, and this works fine for me. The return on investment (vs. sharpening service) would take me about 5 years to recoup. My first thoughts for you, though, are power (do you have dedicated 220) and dust control. When you set up the shop - dust control and power will be your biggest questions.

Cheers and good luck.


----------

